# Copa America 2015



## O Animal (1 Giugno 2015)

L'11 giugno inizierà la 44a edizione della Copa America che verrà disputata in Cile. A seguire, gironi, calendario delle partite, orario e diretta tv delle partite della Copa America 2015

Le 12 squadre centro-sudamericane sono state suddivise in 3 gironi:

Gruppo A: Cile, Messico, Ecuador e Bolivia. 
Gruppo B: Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay e Giamaica. 
Gruppo C: Brasile, Colombia, Perù, Venezuela. 

La partita inaugurale Cile Equador sarà proprio l'11 giugno alle ore 20.30 (1.30 italiane). 

Gruppo A
Giovedì 11 giugno: Cile-Ecuador ore 20:30. 
Venerdì 12 giugno: Messico-Bolivia ore 20:30. 
Lunedì 15 giugno Ecuador-Bolivia ore 18:00; *Cile-Messico* ore 20:30. 
Venerdì 19 giugno Messico-Ecuador ore 18:00; Cile-Bolivia ore 20:30

Gruppo B
Sabato 13 giugno: ore 16 Uruguay-Giamaica. Ore 18:30 Argentina-Paraguay
Martedì 16 giugno: ore 18 Paraguay-Giamaica. Ore 20:30 *Argentina-Uruguay*
Sabato 20 giugno: ore 16 Uruguay-Paraguay. Ore 18:30 Argentina-Giamaica

Gruppo C 
Domenica 14 Giugno ore 16:00 Colombia-Venezuela. Ore 18:30 Brasile-Perú. 
Mercoledì 17 Giugno ore 21.00 *Brasile-Colombia*, 
Giovedì 18 Giugno ore 20.30 Perú-Venezuela 
Domenica 21 giugno ore 16:00 Colombia-Perú. Ore 18:30 Brasile-Venezuela 

Quarti di finale (orario d'inizio 20:30)
Vincente girone A - Migliore terza 24 giugno
Seconda girone A - Seconda girone C 25 giugno
Vincente girone B - Seconda migliore terza 26 giugno
Vincente girone C - Seconda girone B 27 giugno

Semifinali ore 20:30
Prima semifinale 29 giugno, seconda semifinale 30 giugno

Finale terzo posto 2015 
Ore 20:30 del 3 luglio

Finale
Ore 17:00 del 4 luglio

Le favorite, in ordine, sono Argentina, Brasile, Cile e Colombia con Uruguay e Messico come possibili underdog.


Dove vedere in tv la Copa America 2015?

Diretta su Gazza tv. Canale 59 del DTT. Tutte le info QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/copa-amer...tv-su-gazzatv-le-info-vt28777.html#post711905


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2015)

Colombia, Cile e Uruguay sulla carta non sono male.


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Giugno 2015)

Credo che non sarà l'anno di Argentina e Brasile. Vedo come favorita la Colombia. Unica alternativa può essere il Cile, che vuole vincere la Copa per la prima volta davanti ai propri tifosi. Già l'anno scorso hanno dato spettacolo ai Mondiali, eliminando la Spagna campione uscente e rischiando di eliminare il Brasile agli ottavi (traversa di Pinilla..) e uscendo solo ai rigori.


----------



## Marchisio89 (1 Giugno 2015)

Argentina favorita. Hanno un reparto offensivo illegale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Giugno 2015)

Brasile stra-favorito, si vorrà riscattare dopo il Mondiale di melma


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Giugno 2015)

Per me vince l'argentina.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Giugno 2015)

Vincerà l'Argentina trascinata da Messi. Colombia in Finale.


----------



## juventino (2 Giugno 2015)

Sulla carta non ci dovrebbe essere storia: Argentina e Colombia appaiono nettamente più forti delle rivali. Ma la Copa America è sempre stata una competizione parecchio strana e sorprendente.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sulla carta non ci dovrebbe essere storia: Argentina e Colombia appaiono nettamente più forti delle rivali. Ma la Copa America è sempre stata una competizione parecchio strana e sorprendente.



Beh le favorite restano Argentina e Brasile, la Colombia ha un attacco anche più forte dei brasiliani ma in difesa giocavano con Zapata, Yepes e Armero l'anno scorso.


----------



## Snake (2 Giugno 2015)

la può perdere solo il Brasile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2015)

Vedo favorito il Brasile, dalla sconfitta al mondiale con l'Olanda non hanno più perso, inanellando 8 vittorie consecutive in amichevole, inoltre hanno trovato anche una certa quadratura dopo aver silurato quei cessi di Fred e Hulk.
Un gradino sotto, secondo me, l'Argentina che ha il solito problema della squadra spaccata in due, però restano i vice campioni del mondo e poi hanno Messi. 
Alla fine penso si dovrà passare necessariamente per il classico Brasile-Argentina per decretare il vincitore, al contrario non credo ci saranno sorprese per la vittoria finale in quest'edizione del torneo.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2015)

Vedo bene il Brasile, Messi permettendo.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vedo favorito il Brasile, dalla sconfitta al mondiale con l'Olanda non hanno più perso, inanellando 8 vittorie consecutive in amichevole, inoltre hanno trovato anche una certa quadratura dopo aver silurato quei cessi di Fred e Hulk.
> Un gradino sotto, secondo me, l'Argentina che ha il solito problema della squadra spaccata in due, però restano i vice campioni del mondo e poi hanno Messi. *
> Alla fine penso si dovrà passare necessariamente per il classico Brasile-Argentina per decretare il vincitore, al contrario non credo ci saranno sorprese per la vittoria finale in quest'edizione del torneo.*



Rimangono le più forti eh, però posso affermare con ragionevole certezza che la Colombia mai era stata così competitiva, per il Cile non saprei ma sono forti in alcuni singoli, per l'Uruguay non mi esprimo, anzi magari ci sarà stata una squadra nel complesso più forte ma hanno comunque quei due.
[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] che ne dici ?


----------



## Gekyn (3 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Vedo bene il Brasile, Messi permettendo.



speriamo che messi sia appagato dalla neo vittoria in CL


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rimangono le più forti eh, però posso affermare con ragionevole certezza che la Colombia mai era stata così competitiva, per il Cile non saprei ma sono forti in alcuni singoli, per l'Uruguay non mi esprimo, anzi magari ci sarà stata una squadra nel complesso più forte ma hanno comunque quei due.
> [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] che ne dici ?


La Colombia è la più forte ma sempre dopo Brasile e Argentina secondo me, avanti hanno un grande potenziale, un po' come l'Argentina, ma dietro sono da mani nei capelli e già a centrocampo eh, dove i giocatori di qualità son tutti offensivi. 
Se il tabellone non si metterà in maniera sfortunata penso potranno raggiungere anche le semifinali ma non credo vinceranno, poi tutto può succedere.
Per quanto riguarda il Cile e l'Uruguay, i primi hanno Vidal e Sanchez, i secondi Suarez e Cavani, se permetti troppo poco dato che a pallone si gioca in 11.


----------



## mistergao (3 Giugno 2015)

Anche io vedo la competizione come una sfida Argentina-Brasile. I verdeoro mi sembrano più compatti, ma gli argentini hanno Messi che immagino avrà una voglia matta di vincere qualcosa con la nazionale.
Al di là di queste considerazioni, torneo interessantissimo che spesso mette in mostra giocatori potenzialmente forti, fa male al cuore pensare che le TV italiche se ne disinteressino.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Per le dirette pare che nessuna rete italiana abbia ancora acquisito alcun diritto, speriamo in una sorpresa last minute come nel 2011 quando era stata trasmessa su Sky anche se per ora trapelano notizie poco incoraggianti. Forse si vedrà qualcosa sul canale ufficiale delle competizione su Youtube.




Non è ancora ufficiale, ma pare che Gazzetta TV sia vicina ad acquisire i diritti.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non è ancora ufficiale, ma pare che Gazzetta TV sia vicina ad acquisire i diritti.



Ufficiale. Gazzetta TV (canale 59 del digitale terrestre) trasmetterà in diretta e in esclusiva tutti gli incontri della Coppa America 2015.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ufficiale. Gazzetta TV (canale 59 del digitale terrestre) trasmetterà in diretta e in esclusiva tutti gli incontri della Coppa America 2015.



Finalmente sto canale rende quasi utile. Quasi perchè gli orari restano proibitivi.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

*Tutte le partite in diretta della Copa America 2015 QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/copa-amer...tv-su-gazzatv-le-info-vt28777.html#post711905


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Finalmente sto canale rende quasi utile. Quasi perchè gli orari restano proibitivi.




Si gli orari son davvero brutti, ed è un peccato perché quest'anno la Coppa America si preannuncia incerta ed interessante come poche volte in passato.


----------



## O Animal (5 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rimangono le più forti eh, però posso affermare con ragionevole certezza che la Colombia mai era stata così competitiva, per il Cile non saprei ma sono forti in alcuni singoli, per l'Uruguay non mi esprimo, anzi magari ci sarà stata una squadra nel complesso più forte ma hanno comunque quei due.
> [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] che ne dici ?



Secondo me il Cile può fare il colpaccio... Se mette la stessa intensità che aveva nel mondiale e gira a favore il vantaggio di casa (cosa che per assurdo i Cileni avevano fatto anche al mondiale in Brasile) può mettere sotto chiunque... 
L'Uruguay ha la garra ma bisogna vedere come stanno fisicamente gli altri 9... La Colombia non so se abbia delle fondamenta abbastanza profonde per arrivare in fondo... Argentina e Brasile soffriranno il solito favore del pronostico anche se bisognerà vedere quanto carichi saranno Messi e Neymar dopo la finale di Champions...



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ufficiale. Gazzetta TV (canale 59 del digitale terrestre) trasmetterà in diretta e in esclusiva tutti gli incontri della Coppa America 2015.



Yesssssssssssss... Qualche partitutccia serale (quelle delle 16) c'è... Ma tutte le più belle saranno a notte fonda... La finale essendo alle 17 dovrebbe essere intorno alle 22.00 italiane... Not bad...


----------



## mandraghe (6 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Yesssssssssssss... Qualche partitutccia serale (quelle delle 16) c'è... Ma tutte le più belle saranno a notte fonda... La finale essendo alle 17 dovrebbe essere intorno alle 22.00 italiane... Not bad...



Sui fusi credo che ci sia molta confusione, io ho letto che la finale, pur essendo di pomeriggio, giocandosi a Santiago qua in Italia sarà visibile dopo la una di notte, boh!! finora sugli orari non ci ho capito tanto, essendo comunque scontato che la maggior parte saranno off limits causa notte fonda.


----------



## O Animal (6 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sui fusi credo che ci sia molta confusione, io ho letto che la finale, pur essendo di pomeriggio, giocandosi a Santiago qua in Italia sarà visibile dopo la una di notte, boh!! finora sugli orari non ci ho capito tanto, essendo comunque scontato che la maggior parte saranno off limits causa notte fonda.



Sulla maggior parte off limits purtroppo sono d'accordo ma Santiago ad oggi è a -5 ore e non mi pare si cambi a breve...


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2015)

Teniamo d'occhio il nostro rossonero Gamarra. Dovrebbe giocare titolare nella Bolivia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2015)

raga ma la prima partita sarebbe stanotte o domani notte??


----------



## O Animal (11 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> raga ma la prima partita sarebbe stanotte o domani notte??



Tra due ore e mezza inizia la prima... 

Cile - Equador...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Forza Colombia.


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tra due ore e mezza inizia la prima...
> 
> Cile - Equador...


Tutte le partite sono su gazzetta TV?


----------



## O Animal (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Tutte le partite sono su gazzetta TV?



Yes.. Ho letto che faranno anche parecchie repliche... 

A mezzanotte dovrebbe esserci la cerimonia inaugurale, kick-off all'1.30..


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Yes.. Ho letto che faranno anche parecchie repliche...
> 
> A mezzanotte dovrebbe esserci la cerimonia inaugurale, kick-off all'1.30..



Bene..seguirò in streaming visto che sono senza tv per adesso...


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tra due ore e mezza inizia la prima...
> 
> Cile - Equador...



Cile 2 - Equador 0

Vidal di rigore e Vargas tutto nel secondo tempo dopo una partita equillibrata

sui favoriti credo e giunto il momento di vedere vincere Messi con la sua nazionale, anche Aguero, Di Maria e compagnia stanno benissimo


----------



## O Animal (12 Giugno 2015)

Nino Maravilla in grande spolvero...


----------



## mandraghe (12 Giugno 2015)

Un giocatore della Juve che segna su rigore dubbio, questa scena mi pare di averla già vista 

Menzione speciale per Cavani: non sa nemmeno contro chi gioca


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Messico 0 Bolivia 0

Niente minuti per Gamarra


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un giocatore della Juve che segna su rigore dubbio, questa scena mi pare di averla già vista
> 
> *Menzione speciale per Cavani: non sa nemmeno contro chi gioca *




Mitico! che asino!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2015)

Riusciro a vederla poco questa competizione per via degli orari.


----------



## Sanchez (13 Giugno 2015)

Gran colpo della Gazzetta comunque, per essere un canale nato da poco


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Palinsesto completo (orari Italia) di Gazzetta TV:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*ARGENTINA - PARAGUAY DIRETTA 13-giu-15 ore 23.30*
REPLICA 14-giu-15 ore 9.30
REPLICA 14-giu-15 ore 15.00

*COLOMBIA - VENEZUELA DIRETTA 14-giu-15 ore 21.00*
REPLICA ore 15-giu-15 ore 9.00

*BRASILE - PERU DIRETTA 14-giu-15 ore 23.30*
REPLICA ore 15-giu-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA ore 15-giu-15 ore 21.00

*ECUADOR - BOLIVIA DIRETTA 15-giu-15 23.00*
REPLICA 16-giu-15 ore 9.00

*MESSICO - CILE DIRETTA 15-giu-15 01.30*
REPLICA 16-giu-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA 16-giu-15 ore 21.00

*PARAGUAY - GIAMAICA DIRETTA 16-giu-15 23.00*
REPLICA 17-giu-15 ore 9.00

*ARGENTINA - URUGUAY DIRETTA 16-giu-15 01.30*
REPLICA 17-giu-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA 17-giu-15 ore 21.00

*BRASILE - COLOMBIA DIRETTA 17-giu-15 02.00*
REPLICA 18-giu-15 ore 9.00
REPLICA 18-giu-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA 18-giu-15 ore 21.00

*PERU - VENEZUELA DIRETTA 18-giu-15 01.30*
REPLICA 19-giu-15 ore 9.00
REPLICA 19-giu-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA 19-giu-15 ore 21.00

*MESSICO - ECUADOR DIRETTA 19-giu-15 23.00*
REPLICA 20-giu-15 ore 9.00

*CILE - BOLIVIA DIRETTA 19-giu-15 01.30*
REPLICA 20-giu-15 ore 15.00
*
URUGUAY - PARAGUAY DIRETTA 20-giu-15 ore 21.00*
REPLICA ore 21-giu-15 07.00

*ARGENTINA - GIAMAICA DIRETTA 20-giu-15 23.30*
REPLICA ore 21-giu-15 ore 9.00
REPLICA ore 21-giu-15 ore 15.00

*COLOMBIA - PERU DIRETTA ore 21-giu-15 ore 21.00*
REPLICA 22-giu-15 ore 9.00

*BRASILE - VENEZUELA DIRETTA ore 21-giu-15 23.30*
REPLICA 22-giu-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA 22-giu-15 ore 21.00

*1° QUARTO DI FINALE DIRETTA 24-giu-15 01.30*
REPLICA 25-giu-15 ore 9.00
REPLICA 25-giu-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA 25-giu-15 ore 21.00

*2° QUARTO DI FINALE DIRETTA 25-giu-15 01.30*
REPLICA 26-giu-15 ore 9.00
REPLICA 26-giu-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA 26-giu-15 ore 21.00

*3° QUARTO DI FINALE DIRETTA 26-giu-15 01.30*
REPLICA 27-giu-15 ore 9.00
REPLICA 27-giu-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA 27-giu-15 ore 21.00

*4° QUARTO DI FINALE DIRETTA 27-giu-15 23.30*
REPLICA 28-giu-15 ore 9.00
REPLICA 28-giu-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA 28-giu-15 ore 21.00

*1° SEMIFINALE DIRETTA 29-giu-15 01.30*
REPLICA 30-giu-15 ore 9.00
REPLICA 30-giu-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA 30-giu-15 19.30

*2° SEMIFINALE DIRETTA 30-giu-15 01.30*
REPLICA 01-lug-15 ore 9.00
REPLICA 01-lug-15 ore 15.00
REPLICA 01-lug-15 19.30

*FINALE 3°/4° POSTO DIRETTA 03-lug-15 01.30*
REPLICA 04-lug-15 07.00
REPLICA 04-lug-15 19.30

*FINALE 1°/2° POSTO DIRETTA 04-lug-15 22.00*
REPLICA 05-lug-15 ore 9.00


----------



## Snake (13 Giugno 2015)

che orari infami


----------



## malos (13 Giugno 2015)

Finito ora il primo tempo di Uruguay-Giamaica, partita orrenda. Stacco.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2015)

*Alle 23:30 Argentina - Paraguay. Diretta tv su Gazza Tv canale 59 del digitale terrestre.

Formazioni ufficiali
**

ARGENTINA: *Romero; Roncaglia, Otamendi, Garay, Rojo; Mascherano, Pastore, Banega; Messi, Aguero, Di Maria.
*
PARAGUAY:* A. Sylva; Samudio, Silva, Aguilar, M. Caceres; V. Caceres, Ortigoza, Bobadilla, Ortiz, Valdez; Santa Cruz.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alle 23:30 Argentina - Paraguay. Diretta tv su Gazza Tv canale 59 del digitale terrestre.
> 
> Formazioni ufficiali
> **
> ...



Terzini che offendono.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Finito ora il primo tempo di Uruguay-Giamaica, partita orrenda. Stacco.



l'uruguay fa davvero schifo, ha solo l'attacco, le sue partite le sconsiglio a tutti, sono noiosissime..


----------



## Torros (14 Giugno 2015)

Sinceramente non ho mai capito l'hype su Di Maria, è un giocatore discontinuo anche nell'arco della stessa partita.
Perde un sacco di palloni e tenta dribbling inutili in zone dove non serve dribblare. Van Gaal non è scemo, se non lo fa giocare un motivo c'è. Per me rende solo nel 4-4-2 in altri moduli prede troppi palloni, anche perché non mi pare nemmeno una cima dal punto di vista dell'intelligenza calcistica. 
Ho sempre pensato che fosse sovrastimato per 5 mesi buoni al Real e per la partita della vita in finale di champions.
Dopo quei 5 mesi è tornato il giocatore di sempre, cioè un buon giocatore, che tolto qualche picco qua e la, nel complesso valga Cuadrado e non di più.


----------



## O Animal (14 Giugno 2015)

Parliamo di calcio va... Grandissima Argentina nel primo tempo e grandissimo carattere Paraguay nella ripresa... 

Uno da seguire è il '94 Derlis Gonzalez...


----------



## Snake (14 Giugno 2015)

Aggiungo, grandissimo Tata Martino che con l'Argentina morta in mezzo al campo inserisce Tevez e Higuain esponendosi a 400 contropiedi


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2015)

Ho visto L'uruguay ha rischiato tantissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2015)

*Questa sera alle 21.00 ci sarà Colombia Venezuela, un'occasione per vedere Jackson Martinez in azione.*


----------



## malos (14 Giugno 2015)

JM in panca. Falcao e Bacca in campo.


----------



## robs91 (14 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> JM in panca. Falcao e Bacca in campo.



meglio così


----------



## malos (14 Giugno 2015)

In compenso gioca Zapata. 

Hanno un'abbondanza davanti da far schifo.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

Invece Zapata titolare fisso


----------



## davoreb (14 Giugno 2015)

L'attacco della Colombia a me sembra inferiore solo all'Argentina.


----------



## malos (14 Giugno 2015)

Che cesso Armero mamma mia, giocava bene solo in nazionale ora manco quello.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

In tribuna ho visto un paio di maglie del Milan  Qualcuno ha la maglia di Zapata o peggio armero 

Falcao è imbarazzante


----------



## Snake (14 Giugno 2015)

non so se è più finito Falcao o Valencia.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> non so se è più finito Falcao o Valencia.



Dopo quel pallone che ha perso in contropiede con Cuadrado in porta non ho dubbi.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia che dormite Zapata e Murillo


----------



## malos (14 Giugno 2015)

Venezuela in vantaggio. Zapata


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2015)

Forza Vinotinto!


----------



## malos (14 Giugno 2015)

Certo che ancho sto Murillo che ha preso l'inter vedendolo solo in questa partita si gioca la palma della broccaggine con Zapata. Non so chi è peggio.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

Lasciare in campo Falcao è delittuoso.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

ahauahuahah zapata non lo venderemo maiiiiiii


----------



## malos (14 Giugno 2015)

Entraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

E' entrato Jackson.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Giugno 2015)

"Jackson Martinez ha cambiato la Colombia"


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

Mamma quant'è grosso!!!


----------



## davoreb (14 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo che la Colombia esca subito..


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2015)

Grande vittoria della Vinotinto, la Colombia non mi è piaciuta molto. Falcao sembra un ex giocatore, incredibile.


----------



## robs91 (14 Giugno 2015)

Pekerman ridicolo.La Colombia gioca malissimo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2015)

ha fatto più JM in 10 minuti che Falcao in tutta la partita


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mamma quant'è grosso!!!



Ma no, quella è la frase di Barbara B.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Giugno 2015)

Golle del Perù...grande Luiz


----------



## davoreb (14 Giugno 2015)

Complimenti a Dunga che lascia in panchina Thiago Silva.

Che genio del calcio.


----------



## koti (14 Giugno 2015)

David Luiz


----------



## mandraghe (14 Giugno 2015)

Pari Neymar, ma in area non si dovrebbero marcare gli omini che hanno il colore della maglia diverso?


----------



## BB7 (14 Giugno 2015)

Che scandalo Luiz... Poi vabbè difesa del Perú da arresto. 1-1


----------



## Snake (14 Giugno 2015)

vaccata collettiva comunque, un portiere serio la spazza via come se non ci fosse un domani, e Dani Alves pure la solita capra che si fa anticipare.


----------



## BB7 (14 Giugno 2015)

Partita che sembra esprimere il campionato sudamericano, tanta foga ed entusiasmo ma poca lucidità.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

Thiago Silva in panchina???  

Male la Colombia, credo gli manca troppo uno come Yepes, male Zapata, Falcao totalmente fuori ritmo, ha bisogno di minuti per ritrovare fiducia mi ricorda un po Torres post Liverpool.. secondo io dovreve andare a giocare in un club che gli di il posto titolare fisso, nel Chelsea sara sempre dietro a Costa.. Jackson ingiudicabile


----------



## BB7 (14 Giugno 2015)

Neymar sembra Ronaldinho negli anni d'oro stasera


----------



## Torros (15 Giugno 2015)

Altafini continua a parlare di Luiz, ma la cappella più grande l'hanno fatta Miranda e il portiere....
Colombia, deludente, del resto James in mezzo a giocatori decenti, per non dire mediocri, non può fare sempre miracoli...

Neymar non mi piacerà mai, non è il tipo di giocatore che mi va a genio.


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Grande vittoria della Vinotinto, la Colombia non mi è piaciuta molto. Falcao sembra un ex giocatore, incredibile.



L'abbiamo scampata bella con Falcao. 
Se Mourinho riesce a rimetterlo in sesto, buon per lui e per Falcao stesso. Il Milan non può permettersi il lusso di aspettare che si riprenda.
Abbiamo già dato con Torres.


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Pekerman ridicolo.La Colombia gioca malissimo.



Pekerman è un incompetente. 
Anche ai Mondiali, teneva in panchina JM per far giocare Gutierrez, il Pazzini della Colombia.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Brasile 2 Peru 1 partita difficile dove Neymar con poco ha fatto la differenza

credo è una coppa america molto interessante


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Brasile 2 Peru 1 partita difficile dove Neymar con poco ha fatto la differenza
> 
> credo è una coppa america molto interessante



il peru mi ha fatto una bellissima impressione, il brasile ha tenuto douglas costa firmino e everton ribeiro in panca per far giocare tardelli che è impresentabile..dunga per me ha sbagliato formazione iniziale, poi la qualità è venuta fuori..


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Altafini continua a parlare di Luiz, ma la cappella più grande l'hanno fatta Miranda e il portiere....
> Colombia, deludente, del resto James in mezzo a giocatori decenti, per non dire mediocri, non può fare sempre miracoli...
> 
> Neymar non mi piacerà mai, non è il tipo di giocatore che mi va a genio.



a me fa impazzire, ha tutto quello che deve avere un giocatore per piacermi...


----------



## davoreb (15 Giugno 2015)

Neymar è forte e contro il perù è bastato per vincere la partita, Dunga è un completo incapace.

Thiago Silva in panchina per far giocare David Luiz è un offesa al gioco del calcio, io lo bannerei a vita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2015)

Dunga ha completamente sbagliato la formazione iniziale. Tanto per cominciare Neymar è stato molto limitato giocando così largo nel 4-2-3-1 e non è un caso che le azioni più pericolose, più i due goal, siano arrivati proprio quando ha agito in zona centrale, poi c'è Tardelli che è veramente un giocatore mediocrissimo, un paracarro, privo di tecnica e che non ha nemmeno mai giocato a certi livelli, c'è qualcuno capace di spiegarmi la sua convocazione?
Non è un caso che il Brasile abbia iniziato a giocare molto meglio quando Tardelli è uscito, Neymar è stato spostata al centro, nel cuore del gioco, e le fasce sono state rinforzate piazzando Willian proprio al posto di Neymar e Douglas Costa sull'altro lato. Nella prossima partita mi aspetto l'esclusione di Tardelli e lo spostamento di Neymar in zona centrale, magari al fianco di Firmino, dato che nemmeno Fred ha particolarmente brillato, anzi prestazione assai incolore.
Capitolo difesa: la domanda è la solita, perché è stato escluso Silva? E ribadisco che David Luiz dovrebbe giocare davanti alla difesa, magari proprio al fianco di Fernandinho, perché a certi livelli non riesce ad essere un grande difensore.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dunga ha completamente sbagliato la formazione iniziale. Tanto per cominciare Neymar è stato molto limitato giocando così largo nel 4-2-3-1 e non è un caso che le azioni più pericolose, più i due goal, siano arrivati proprio quando ha agito in zona centrale, poi c'è Tardelli che è veramente un giocatore mediocrissimo, un paracarro, privo di tecnica e che non ha nemmeno mai giocato a certi livelli, c'è qualcuno capace di spiegarmi la sua convocazione?
> Non è un caso che il Brasile abbia iniziato a giocare molto meglio quando Tardelli è uscito, Neymar è stato spostata al centro, nel cuore del gioco, e le fasce sono state rinforzate piazzando Willian proprio al posto di Neymar e Douglas Costa sull'altro lato. Nella prossima partita mi aspetto l'esclusione di Tardelli e lo spostamento di Neymar in zona centrale, magari al fianco di Firmino, dato che nemmeno Fred ha particolarmente brillato, anzi prestazione assai incolore.*
> Capitolo difesa: la domanda è la solita, perché è stato escluso Silva? E ribadisco che David Luiz dovrebbe giocare davanti alla difesa, magari proprio al fianco di Fernandinho, perché a certi livelli non riesce ad essere un grande difensore.*



Ci ho pensato pure io ma in Brasile questa mossa penso la vedano malissimo.


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Neymar è forte e contro il perù è bastato per vincere la partita, Dunga è un completo incapace.
> 
> *Thiago Silva in panchina *per far giocare David Luiz è un offesa al gioco del calcio, io lo bannerei a vita.



La butto lì, non è che per caso gli stanno facendo pagare la storia della fascia quando sbottò sia con Dunga che con Neymar?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci ho pensato pure io ma in Brasile questa mossa penso la vedano malissimo.


Secondo me sarebbe il suo ruolo ideale, perché da difensore non è sufficientemente concentrato e attento, quindi potrebbe sfruttare la sua comunque discreta fisicità e marcatura davanti alla difesa, dove dovrebbe essere meno attento, e in più avrebbe anche la qualità per giocare in quella posizione essendo molto bravo con i piedi, in sostituzione di quell'altro signor nessuno di Elias.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarebbe il suo ruolo ideale, perché da difensore non è sufficientemente concentrato e attento, quindi potrebbe sfruttare la sua comunque discreta fisicità e marcatura davanti alla difesa, dove dovrebbe essere meno attento, e in più avrebbe anche la qualità per giocare in quella posizione essendo molto bravo con i piedi, in sostituzione di quell'altro signor nessuno di Elias.



Ma per predisposizione mentale rimane un difensore. E' una cosa che mi aspetto da Blanc con il club magari, ma proprio nel Brasiel stona.


----------



## Torros (15 Giugno 2015)

Aspetto di giudicare Neymar, quando si sconterà contro l'unica nazionale seria di questo torneo, ossia l'argentina e non dovrà semplicemente fare gol 1 vs 1 o a porta vuota, come al Barca. Già leggo in giro commenti fastidiosi del tipo, Neymar è meglio di CR7 e Messi, roba da mani nei capelli e da nascondersi in un buco sotto terrà. 
Per il resto questo brasile non è assolutamente scarso come molti vogliano far credere, comparato al Cile e alla Colombia c'è un abisso in termini di qualità a favore dei brasiliani.


----------



## davoreb (15 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> La butto lì, non è che per caso gli stanno facendo pagare la storia della fascia quando sbottò sia con Dunga che con Neymar?



può essere ma ieri grazie a questa genialata il brasile rischiava di non vincere la prima contro il perù.

per ora io vedo gli allenatori protagonisti in negativo:

Brasile: Thiago in panchina con Luiz titolare, Tardelli titolare in attacco.

Colombia: Falcao 90 minuti a pascolare in campo ed alla fine 4 punte dentro + james e cuadrado. 

Argentina: Con la squadra che soffre a centrocampo ma in vantaggio dentro Tevez e Higuain e fuori un centrocampista.


----------



## Torros (15 Giugno 2015)

L'Argentina ha bisogna di equilibrio se vuole andare avanti, cosa che ha trovato il Brasile
Personalmente Di Maria lo lascerei fuori, perde troppi palloni, sbaglia troppo, anche passaggi semplici e come ho detto dal punto di vista dell'intelligenza calcistica, non ci siamo proprio. 
Non serve a questa Argentina, basta Pastore con cui Messi triangola meglio. Il flaco è tatticamente più intelligente, meno egoista e ha più visione di gioco.


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> L'Argentina ha bisogna di equilibrio se vuole andare avanti, cosa che ha trovato il Brasile
> Personalmente Di Maria lo lascerei fuori, perde troppi palloni, sbaglia troppo, anche passaggi semplici e come ho detto dal punto di vista dell'intelligenza calcistica, non ci siamo proprio.
> Non serve a questa Argentina, basta Pastore con cui Messi triangola meglio, il flaco è tatticamente più intelligente, meno egoista e ha più visione di gioco.



equilibrio sì, ma lasciare fuori Thiago è folle.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarebbe il suo ruolo ideale, perché da difensore non è sufficientemente concentrato e attento, quindi potrebbe sfruttare la sua comunque discreta fisicità e marcatura davanti alla difesa, dove dovrebbe essere meno attento, e in più avrebbe anche la qualità per giocare in quella posizione essendo molto bravo con i piedi, in sostituzione di quell'altro signor nessuno di Elias.



Il suo ruolo ideale è il panchinaro, non sono ammissibili errori come quello di ieri, roba che nemmeno nei pulcini.


----------



## Torros (15 Giugno 2015)

la coppia centrale dovrebbe essere Thiago Silva e Marquinios.
Nemmeno Miranda, mi sembra cosi affidabile, tutti danno la colpa a Luiz, ma sul primo gol, l'errore iniziale lo fa Miranda, poi Luiz e poi il portiere. Ma sinceramente Luiz mi pare quello con meno responsabilità.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> la coppia centrale dovrebbe essere Thiago Silva e Marquinios.
> Nemmeno Miranda, mi sembra cosi affidabile, tutti danno la colpa a Luiz, ma sul primo gol, l'errore iniziale lo fa Miranda, poi Luiz e poi il portiere. Ma sinceramente Luiz mi pare quello con meno responsabilità.



Invece per me quello che ha fatto l'errore meno brutto è proprio Miranda, che ha sbagliato ma non come gli altri due.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma per predisposizione mentale rimane un difensore. E' una cosa che mi aspetto da Blanc con il club magari, ma proprio nel Brasiel stona.


Beh, certamente ci dovrebbe essere la sua disponibilità, non puoi metterlo controvoglia, però se lo si riuscisse a convincere potrebbe diventare tutt'altro giocatore da centrocampista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il suo ruolo ideale è il panchinaro, non sono ammissibili errori come quello di ieri, roba che nemmeno nei pulcini.


Ripeto, da centrale ha grossi limiti, altrove potrebbe diventare un giocatore più efficace per la propria squadra piuttosto che per gli avversari.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece per me quello che ha fatto l'errore meno brutto è proprio Miranda, che ha sbagliato ma non come gli altri due.



Tra l'altro poi Miranda ha fatto un partitone da lì in poi, che giocatore


----------



## Torros (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro poi Miranda ha fatto un partitone da lì in poi, che giocatore



ma che centra, anche Luiz non ha sbagliato nulla da li in poi.
Ecco non lo definirei un partitone, semplicemente non ha sbagliato nulla.
Il primo errore grave lo fa lui, che si fa anticipare in quel modo osceno, il secondo errore grave lo fa il portiere e infine Luiz.
Certo Luiz ha la fama di difensore distratto e allora e facile darli addosso. Quando ti crei una certa fama, sopratutto in negativo, è difficile togliertela di dosso, perché le persone sono tendenzialmente superficiali. Per me li non c'è nessun dubbio, che l'errore più grave lo fa Miranda.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma che centra, anche Luiz non ha sbagliato nulla da li in poi.
> Ecco non lo definirei un partitone, semplicemente non ha sbagliato nulla.
> Il primo errore grave lo fa lui, che si fa anticipare in quel modo osceno, il secondo errore grave lo fa il portiere e infine Luiz.
> Certo Luiz ha la fama di difensore distratto e allora e facile darli addosso. Quando ti crei una certa fama, sopratutto in negativo, è difficile togliertela di dosso, perché le persone sono tendenzialmente superficiali. Per me li non c'è nessun dubbio, che l'errore più grave lo fa Miranda.



Mo passa pure che Luiz fa meno cappelle di Miranda


----------



## Torros (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mo passa pure che Luiz fa meno cappelle di Miranda



non è che se un giocatore va a giocare per il Milan è per forza un fenomeno


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> non è che se un giocatore va a giocare per il Milan è per forza un fenomeno



Mi sa che hai preso proprio il pesce sbagliato, comunque non hai negato la mia affermazione..


ma che mi aspetto dai, tanto Neymar fa solo i tap-in no ?


----------



## Torros (15 Giugno 2015)

Non ho bisogna di negare nulla, per me l'errore più grave li lo fanno Miranda e il portiere..
Poi che luiz faccia più errori in generale, è irrilevante in questo caso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Non ho bisogna di negare nulla, per me l'errore più grave li lo fanno Miranda e il portiere..
> Poi che luiz faccia più errori in generale, è irrilevante in questo caso.



Sicuramente è irrilevante, ma il tuo intervento suggeriva che non fosse così

Luiz è un disgraziato


----------



## Torros (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è irrilevante, ma il tuo intervento suggeriva che non fosse così
> 
> Luiz è un disgraziato


 con i milioni che guadagna vorrei essere disgraziato come lui


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> con i milioni che guadagna vorrei essere disgraziato come lui



mah


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2015)

Beh dire che l'errore maggiore è di Miranda ha francamente poco senso.

Miranda si è fatto anticipare, ed è corretto dire che ha sbagliato, però:






Come si vede dal video l'azione si è sviluppata da un lancio lungo, e Miranda correttamente ha seguito l'uomo e non il pallone, l'avversario è stato bravo ad anticiparlo. 

Bravo Luiz a fare la diagonale ed a chiudere. E' il seguito che lo condanna: a quel punto lui ha la palla tra i piedi, e *può farne ciò che vuole* (spazzare o mandarla in corner). Inspiegabilmente fa uscire un tiro che taglia l'area, passaggio che sarebbe stato ottimo....se a farlo fosse stato un giocatore del Perù.....

Ma soprattutto ciò che condanna Luiz è il fatto che nell'azione *l'unico* giocatore del Brasile che tocca il pallone, e che può decidere dove spedirlo, è lui.


----------



## Torros (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> mah



puoi dire che è non è un grande difensore, ma disgraziato è un parolone.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> puoi dire che è non è un grande difensore, ma disgraziato è un parolone.



rapportato ai trasferimenti e agli stipendi che ha preso lo è eccome.


----------



## Dexter (15 Giugno 2015)

Luiz non è un difensore. Lo dico io, lo diceva Mourinho che lo faceva giocare a centrocampo e lo ha venduto appena ha potuto, lo dice Costacurta che lo prende per il sedere su Sky appena ne ha occasione, lo dicono i numeri visto che fa una cappella a partita (Suarez ancora ride, DUE tunnel con gol annesso in una sola partita non si vedono neanche al campetto dietro casa).

Io lo ricordo al Benfica, da terzino, una forza della natura. Ma credo che se tornasse a giocare sulla fascia farebbe guai simili. Per dire, se non valesse tutti quei milioni, non lo scambierei mai per un Mexes. Miranda, che a me non piace, è di tutta altra pasta...


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Dopo la Venezuela seconda sorpresa della coppa

Equador 2 Bolivia 3 ancora niente minuti per Gamarra che non mi pare sia una opzione per il allenatore della sua nazionale

Cile e Messico stanno pareggiando a 1


----------



## raducioiu (16 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Cile e Messico stanno pareggiando a 1


Bella partita, ora sono sul 3 a 3


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Giugno 2015)

finita 3 a 3 è una bellisima copa america


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> finita 3 a 3 è una bellisima copa america



Davvero! Ancora non mi capacito del fatto che Sky l'abbia snobbata in questo modo.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2015)

Il programma di oggi:*


PARAGUAY - GIAMAICA DIRETTA 16-giu-15 23.00*


*ARGENTINA - URUGUAY DIRETTA 16-giu-15 01.30*



Peccato per l'orario di Argentina vs Uruguay.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il programma di oggi:*
> 
> 
> PARAGUAY - GIAMAICA DIRETTA 16-giu-15 23.00*
> ...



ci saremo nonostante l'orario


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Paraguay 1 Giamaica 0 Benites partita noiosa
Uruguay 0 Argentina 1 Aguero partita equillibrata dove per me ci stava il pareggio

Come il gruppo A anche qui si define tutto nella ultima giornata


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2015)

dunga mi deve sbagliare come fa a lasciare in panca douglas costa..


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2015)

Che goduria vedere il Brasile KO.


----------



## Albijol (18 Giugno 2015)

Ma come mai persino Ibarbo è stato preferito a JM?


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma come mai persino Ibarbo è stato preferito a JM?



Andiamo bene


----------



## danyaj87 (18 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dunga mi deve sbagliare come fa a lasciare in panca douglas costa..



ha giocato thiago silva?

edit. ho visto adesso. 
Ha giocato.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Giugno 2015)

ho visto ora gli highlight di colombia brasile 1-0, il brasile ha sbagliato due gol a porta vuota, evento rarissimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2015)

Benissimo la sconfitta del Brasile. Dunga è una capra.
Benissimo anche la squalifica Vidal.

Tifo Colombia, ma l'Argentina è la super favorita


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma come mai persino Ibarbo è stato preferito a JM?



Perchè hanno un allenatore incompetente che gli preferisce pure uno come Gutierrez.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Giugno 2015)

Male il Brasile malissimo Dunga.. non capisco ancora quel centrocampo, secondo io dovreve giocare David Luiz davante a la difesa insieme a Casemiro o Luiz Gustavo, Willian sulla destra, Coutinho sulla sinistra come fa benissimo al Liverpool tutti dietro a Neymar e Douglas Costa


----------



## de sica (18 Giugno 2015)

Al di là di tutto, è un Brasile tra i più scarsi tecnicamente di tutta la sua storia. Una cosa imbarazzante


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Giugno 2015)

Alves, Thiago, Miranda, Filipe
Willian, Casemiro, David Luiz, Coutinho
Douglas Costa e Neymar

certo ma parlando de rivali non la vedo piu scarsa almeno no in sudamerica


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perchè hanno un allenatore incompetente che gli preferisce pure uno come Gutierrez.


A breve mi aspetto la panchina per Falcao.
Sembra un fantasma, spero per lui che riesca a riprendersi.


----------



## davoreb (18 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto, è un Brasile tra i più scarsi tecnicamente di tutta la sua storia. Una cosa imbarazzante



Nel 2010 c'era il fantasma di kaka e robinho.

Per me il Brasile teoricamente è fortissimo: ha la linea difensiva fortissima, buon centrocampo e buon attacco.

Dunga sta sbagliando tutto! Anche la fascia di capitano a Neymar è più che discutibile.


----------



## kollaps (18 Giugno 2015)

Il problema del Brasile è il centrocampo, NON ESISTE.
La squadra è totalmente spezzata in due...non hanno centrocampisti che fanno bene la doppia fase, o prettamente difensivi o abituati ad andare in avanti.
Sono forti in attacco, ma dietro ballano e non poco...non è colpa solo di David Luiz, diciamo che se ci fosse una fase difensiva fatta come si deve, soffrirebbe meno.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma come mai persino Ibarbo è stato preferito a JM?



Se vuoi un certo tipo di lavoro (in fase di non possesso), allora metti Ibarbo. Proprio per la grande disponibilità in fase difensiva, si era guadagnato la fiducia di Garcia nell'ultimo mese di campionato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Male il Brasile malissimo Dunga.. non capisco ancora quel centrocampo, secondo io dovreve giocare David Luiz davante a la difesa insieme a Casemiro o Luiz Gustavo, Willian sulla destra, Coutinho sulla sinistra come fa benissimo al Liverpool tutti dietro a Neymar e Douglas Costa



si quello gioca con tardelli ragazzi e lascia i migliori in panchina, è assurdo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Il problema del Brasile è il centrocampo, NON ESISTE.
> La squadra è totalmente spezzata in due...non hanno centrocampisti che fanno bene la doppia fase, o prettamente difensivi o abituati ad andare in avanti.
> Sono forti in attacco, ma dietro ballano e non poco...non è colpa solo di David Luiz, diciamo che se ci fosse una fase difensiva fatta come si deve, soffrirebbe meno.



sono scarsissimi in attacco, hanno solo neymar che è un fenomeno e douglas costa che quel genio nemmeno fa giocare..


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2015)

perù venezuela secondo me sarà una bella partita...


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Giugno 2015)

Venezuela 0 Peru 1 decide Pizarro

Finita la seconda giornata solo la Giamaica è eliminata, Copa ultra equillibrata e complessa


----------



## juventino (19 Giugno 2015)

Finora grandissimo equilibrio, potrebbe veramente vincerla un'outsider.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Giugno 2015)

L'unica squadra per cui facevo il tifo è la prima matematicamente eliminata 
Il portiere della Giamaica è il mio nuovo idolo, quell'assist per il paraguayano è roba da


----------



## Torros (19 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono scarsissimi in attacco, hanno solo neymar che è un fenomeno e douglas costa che quel genio nemmeno fa giocare..



Firmino l'anno scorso ha fatto 20 gol da trequartista, dimmi se può essere considerato scarso?
Douglas Costa in realtà è quello più scarso tra quelli. 
Se proprio doveva convocare, Tardelli, Ribeiro, e Costa tanto vale che convocava Lucas e Hulk. Oscar no, perché era rotto. 
I realtà un ottimo centravanti, lo avrebbero anche, tale Jonas che con il Benfica ha fatto ben 30 gol quest'anno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Firmino l'anno scorso ha fatto 20 gol da trequartista, dimmi se può essere considerato scarso?
> Douglas Costa in realtà è quello più scarso tra quelli.
> Se proprio doveva convocare, Tardelli, Ribeiro, e Costa tanto vale che convocava Lucas e Hulk. Oscar no, perché era rotto.
> I realtà un ottimo centravanti, lo avrebbero anche, tale Jonas che con il Benfica ha fatto ben 30 gol quest'anno.



infatti, per me everton ribeiro è forte come douglas costa, firmino coutinho sono dei buoni trequartisti, robinho è stato convocato come uomo spogliatoio più che per un fatto tecnico, tardelli non c'entra nulla in questa nazionale, di centravanti convocabili ce ne erano..


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Finora grandissimo equilibrio, potrebbe veramente vincerla un'outsider.



punto sul peru


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2015)

*Clamoroso: Neymar è stato squalificato per 4 turni poiché dopo la rissa con i giocatori colombiani avrebbe insultato l'arbitro nel tunnel degli spogliatoi. Copa America finita.*


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: Neymar è stato squalificato per 4 turni poiché dopo la rissa con i giocatori colombiani avrebbe insultato l'arbitro nel tunnel degli spogliatoi. Copa America finita.*



Non ho parole per la cretinaggine della gente. Prendersi con l'arbitro l'ho sempre trovata una cosa inutile, mica cambiano decisione o fanno rigiocare la partita.


----------



## Snake (20 Giugno 2015)

Il saggio Xavi anche su Neymar aveva ragione....


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Equillibrata?? Facile facile Cile 5 Bolivia 0 cmq entrami in quarti come prima e seconda ancora 0 minuti per Gamarra nella Bolivia

La Bolivia aspetta una tra Colombia e Brasil, Cile una tra Paraguay, Uruguay, Venezuela o Peru


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2015)

Che pagliaccio ridicolo Neymar, adesso il Brasile è davvero nei guai.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Che testa di c... in un solo anno ha saltato la fase finale dei mondiali e della coppa america, i campioni sono bel altri, non so cosa ci vedono i brasiliani in questo fenomeno da baraccone


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: Neymar è stato squalificato per 4 turni poiché dopo la rissa con i giocatori colombiani avrebbe insultato l'arbitro nel tunnel degli spogliatoi. Copa America finita.*



Ciao Brasile.


----------



## Hammer (20 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: Neymar è stato squalificato per 4 turni poiché dopo la rissa con i giocatori colombiani avrebbe insultato l'arbitro nel tunnel degli spogliatoi. Copa America finita.*



Saluti al Brasile. Senza Neymar è davvero poca roba. Potrei anche sbagliarmi...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Giugno 2015)

stasera c'è la colombia, se dovesse giocare jackson e si dovesse infortunare salterebbe la trattativa con l'atletico?  

A parte gli scherzi, pekerman è pazzo a non metterlo titolare, e io sto rosicando abbestia per averlo perso.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2015)

Ieri una giornata noiosissima 
Paraguai 0 Uruguai 0
Jamaica 0 Argentina 1 Higuain

oggi e gia finita Peru 0 Colombia 0 dentro i peruviani la colombia deve aspettare il risultato del brasile con Venezuela


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2015)

Jackson oggi ha giocato 20 minuti non ha fatto nulla quel fenomeno


----------



## BB7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Bravo Thiago, nemmeno la fascia di capitano gli han dato


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2015)

Robinho ha classe come pochi e poi mi sembra che fisicamente sta pure bene..


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

dunga lasciava thiago in panca per david luiz


----------



## Davidinho22 (21 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ieri una giornata noiosissima
> Paraguai 0 Uruguai 0
> Jamaica 0 Argentina 1 Higuain
> 
> oggi e gia finita Peru 0 Colombia 0 dentro i peruviani la colombia deve aspettare il risultato del brasile con Venezuela



e ora ci sta il mega biscotto brasile venezuela... devo dire che il calcio sudamericano, almeno per ora, si è molto europeizzato (in senso negativo ovviamente) a scapito dello spettacolo e dell' """ignoranza""" nel senso buono del termine e che rendeva molto piacevole vedere queste partite, speriamo che la situazione migliori!


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> e ora ci sta il mega biscotto brasile venezuela... devo dire che il calcio sudamericano, almeno per ora, si è molto europeizzato (in senso negativo ovviamente) a scapito dello spettacolo e dell' """ignoranza""" nel senso buono del termine e che rendeva molto piacevole vedere queste partite, speriamo che la situazione migliori!



Non credo..per me vince facile il brazil..


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2015)

Con questi risultati i quarti

Cile - Uruguai
Bolivia - Peru
Argentina - Colombia
Brasil - Paraguai


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> dunga lasciava thiago in panca per david luiz



Dunga e Pekerman due incompetenti.


----------



## il condor (22 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dunga e Pekerman due incompetenti.


assieme a galliani


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> assieme a galliani



Galliani lo odio..non capisce nulla di calcio, zero proprio


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2015)

Comunque stasera un brasile dal punto di vista del palleggio molto migliorato rispetto alle prime due partite, avesse anche gli strappi che garantisce neymar sarebbe una squadra quasi perfetta..


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2015)

Gol firmino. .azione meravigliosa


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Comunque stasera un brasile dal punto di vista del palleggio molto migliorato rispetto alle prime due partite, avesse anche gli strappi che garantisce neymar sarebbe una squadra quasi perfetta..



Merito di Robi.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Gol firmino. .azione meravigliosa



Come ti sembra ?


----------



## proccus (22 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Comunque stasera un brasile dal punto di vista del palleggio molto migliorato rispetto alle prime due partite, avesse anche gli strappi che garantisce neymar sarebbe una squadra quasi perfetta..



si vede che anche neymar è accentratore come menez e fa giocare male la squadra


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Giugno 2015)

proccus ha scritto:


> si vede che anche neymar è accentratore come menez e fa giocare male la squadra



Con la differenza che Menez è molto più forte di Neymar


----------



## davoreb (22 Giugno 2015)

Robinho con un po' di voglia e davvero un bel giocatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2015)

proccus ha scritto:


> si vede che anche neymar è accentratore come menez e fa giocare male la squadra



è più bravo quando parte largo, se gioca centrale tenta sempre l'azione personale e ne viene meno il gioco di squadra, ma è un fenomeno, ci può stare vista l'età..


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Merito di Robi.
> 
> 
> 
> Come ti sembra ?



davvero..robi fisicamente non sta benissimo però in questo brasile dove tutti attorno a lui corrono, lui con la sua tecnica è molto bravo a fare da tramite tra centrocampo e attacco, firmino è un giocatore di qualità, ma siamo ai livelli di coutinho, non è un fenomeno anche se sottoporta non è male, ha tecnica e si sa inserire in area..


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Giugno 2015)

I mi favoriti:

Cile - Uruguai 2
Peru - Bolivia 1
Argentina - Colombia 1
Brasil - Paraguai 1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Giugno 2015)

Bella partita argentina Colombia.
Vediamo cosa fa James.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Giugno 2015)

Cile 1 Uruguai 0 Cavani espulso


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> I mi favoriti:
> 
> Cile - Uruguai 2
> Peru - Bolivia 1
> ...



Argentina Colombia 2 e pensavo anche che il Cile vincesse, le altre sono d accordo ma penso che il Brasile fatichera un bel po più del previsto..


----------



## Snake (25 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Argentina Colombia 2 e pensavo anche che il Cile vincesse, le altre sono d accordo ma penso che il Brasile fatichera un bel po più del previsto..


L'Argentina vincerà la coppa.


----------



## Renegade (25 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Argentina vincerà la coppa.



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Argentina vincerà la coppa.



per me questa è una finale anticipata, io ho gia puntato tutto sul perù


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me questa è una finale anticipata, io ho gia puntato tutto sul perù


Il Brasile ha detto addio alla coppa nel momento in cui è stato squalificato Neymar. Le altre non sono mai state in corsa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Brasile ha detto addio alla coppa nel momento in cui è stato squalificato Neymar. Le altre non sono mai state in corsa.



si però in finale ci arriva lo stesso per me..ma gli intrecci si sanno gia??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si però in finale ci arriva lo stesso per me..ma gli intrecci si sanno gia??


Brasile e Argentina si incontreranno in semifinale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Brasile e Argentina si incontreranno in semifinale.



brasile e colombia vuoi dire 
adesso è sicuro, il peru ha vinto la coppa..


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Giugno 2015)

Facile facile per il Peru 3 a1 tripleta di Guerero alla Bolivia dove Gamarra non ha mai giocato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Argentina vincerà la coppa.



Come la Roma campione d'italia 2014-2015 e ricordo dicevi, prima che iniziava la stagione, un anno sottotono per Messi e Ronaldo (per l'infortunio prima del Mondiale)!


----------



## Snake (26 Giugno 2015)

io credo sia tutto apparecchiato per la vittoria del Cile che è già fortissimo di suo come squadra oltre al fatto di giocare in casa, con le spinte dall'esterno poi diventano imbattibili quasi come la Corea 2002...


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> io credo sia tutto apparecchiato per la vittoria del Cile che è già fortissimo di suo come squadra oltre al fatto di giocare in casa, con le spinte dall'esterno poi diventano imbattibili quasi come la Corea 2002...



Ho anch'io questa sensazione, però penso che debbano andare avanti senza spintarelle da adesso in poi perchè sennò si capisce troppo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> io credo sia tutto apparecchiato per la vittoria del Cile che è già fortissimo di suo come squadra oltre al fatto di giocare in casa, con le spinte dall'esterno poi diventano imbattibili quasi come la Corea 2002...



può darsi ma quelli del perù, ho visto tutte le loro partite, magari adesso crollano, ma hanno tutti una gamba pazzesca, corrono come matti, e davanti hanno due attaccanti di esperienza come guerrero che è un giocatore per cui ho sempre stravisto e il vecchio pizzarro, più farfan e cueva giocatore discontinuo che però ha qualità notevoli, anche carrillo è un altro esterno niente male..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

ospina ha fatto due interventi da fenomeno..miracolo su messi strepitoso..


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Giugno 2015)

Sto vedendo la prima partita che Jackson non fa panchina nella Colombia: cadavere totale! E con gente come James e Cuadrado dietro... da noi con i fenomeni che abbiamo ad centrocampo non so cosa avreve fatto


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo la prima partita che Jackson non fa panchina nella Colombia: cadavere totale! E con gente come James e Cuadrado dietro... da noi con i fenomeni che abbiamo ad centrocampo non so cosa avreve fatto



per me è un buonissimo attaccante ma non vale 35, meglio bacca anche se potendo scegliere andrei su altro e non prenderei nessuno dei due..


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Giugno 2015)

Finita la Grandissima coppa america del fenomeno Jackson Martinez!!! a volte sembra sto rivedendo Van Basten e forse un po' Weah e Shevchenko.. che rammarico averlo perso, sicuramente al Atletico vincera tutto e nella tostissima liga spagnola fara 900 reti..

per carita! Basta di questi colombiani affamati.. mica cosa si credono? ne Jackson ne Bacca ne nessuno pure prego si liberiamo presto di Zapata

Argentina 5 Colombia 4

Cile - Peru lunedi
Argentina - Brasil o Paraguai martedi


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2015)

ma dai non facciamo i tifosi, Martinez come tutti i centravanti ha bisogno di essere servito.

Allora è un pippone anche Aguero che ha giocato per la squadra che dominava il possesso e non ha fatto nulla. E' un pippone anche Cavani. 
I centravanti classici non possono fare molto in queste situazioni, oggi non avrebbe fatto nulla nemmeno Van Basten. I centravanti classici hanno bisogno che la squadra crei. Perfino Messi quando non viene supportato dalla squadra fa poco. Per fare la differenza in squadre di questo tipo devi essere Ronaldo il Fenomeno e metterti a dribblare tutti. Da su, ragioniamo un pò, Jaskon Martinez sarebbe stato un grande acquisto perché è un grande centravanti. Troppo facile cambiare opinioni in base alle convenienze.
E' molto difficile fare la differenza in squadre che pensano solo a difendersi e non ti supportano mai nella fase offensiva, mi pare una cosa logica da comprendere, su..


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2015)

Messi buona partita, ma nulla di più, due gol facili sbagliati.
Non riesce a ripetere le sue performance che fa con il Barcelona, con l'Argentina. 
Oggi doveva fare almeno 3 gol, l'Argentina ha dominato. 
deludente...


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Giugno 2015)

Non ho detto è in pippone.. conozco e bene Jackson da quando è al Jaguares in messico per non parlare di quanto ha fatto nel Porto... quello che dico è che non e un campione, che è sopravalutato e che mi pare un ottimo attacante ma che assolutamente non ci cambia la vita.. non ho capito cosa c'entra gente come Aguero o Cavani con questo "ottimo attacante".. due pesi due misure, su quello che ho letto su Messi meglio dico niente


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2015)

E' un attaccante da 30 gol stagionali, più che ottimo. Con gente come Cavani e Aguero, centra nel discorso che un centravanti ha bisogna che la squadra lo supporti per rendere. 

Io sono un grande fan di Messi, ma oggi si è mangiato 2 gol, ha fatto i suoi soliti dribbling e va bene. Ma quando la tua squadra domina cosi devi fare la differenza per forza.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Giugno 2015)

Si certo ora Martinez è una pippa perchè non ha segnato in una partita dove l'argentina ha giocato 90 minuti nella metà campo avversaria


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Messi buona partita, ma nulla di più, due gol facili sbagliati.
> Non riesce a ripetere le sue performance che fa con il Barcelona, con l'Argentina.
> Oggi doveva fare almeno 3 gol, l'Argentina ha dominato.
> deludente...



le performance sono sempre le stesse, la differenza è che nel Barca se apre a sinistra per il compagno la palla gli ritorna pulita, nell'Argentina Di Maria si incarta da solo e quando non si incarta la spedisce in tribuna, lui individualmente è sempre lo stesso. Sui gol poi passi il colpo di testa ma mi sfugge il secondo gol che si sarebbe mangiato, posto che su quell'occasione Ospina fa una parata paranormale ma di sicuro Messi poteva fare meglio.


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> le performance sono sempre le stesse, la differenza è che nel Barca se apre a sinistra per il compagno la palla gli ritorna pulita, nell'Argentina Di Maria si incarta da solo e quando non si incarta la spedisce in tribuna, lui individualmente è sempre lo stesso. Sui gol poi passi il colpo di testa ma mi sfugge il secondo gol che si sarebbe mangiato, posto che su quell'occasione Ospina fa una parata paranormale ma di sicuro Messi poteva fare meglio.



per me non è sempre lo stesso, su Di Maria concordo e a quanto-pare non sono l'unico ad essersene accorto. 
Per me non è lo stesso, non riesce a ripetere le sue performance quando non ha qualche centrocampista di livello che lo supporta.
Quando Martino toglie Pastore, fa sempre molta fatica.
Io sto cominciando a pensare che Messi sia un giocatore da collettivo, abituato agli schemi e al modo di giocare del barca che non riesce più a scrollarsi di dosso. Ieri Messi se giocava con la colombia andava a casa.


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> per me non è sempre lo stesso, su Di Maria concordo e a quanto-pare non sono l'unico ad essersene accorto.
> Per me non è lo stesso, non riesce a ripetere le sue performance quando non ha qualche centrocampista di livello che lo supporta.
> Quando Martino toglie Pastore, fa sempre molta fatica.
> Io sto cominciando a pensare che Messi sia un giocatore da collettivo, abituato agli schemi e al modo di giocare del barca che non riesce più a scrollarsi di dosso. Ieri Messi se giocava con la colombia andava a casa.



certo che fa fatica, se per toccare un pallone deve arretrare di 40 metri, cosa ti aspetti che salti ogni volta 5-6 giocatori e vada in porta? contro squadre che lo marcano in 3 ogni volta che riceve palla? non è mica playstation. Il fatto che sia un giocatore da collettivo lo vedo come un pregio non come un difetto, il problema è degli altri se non sanno chiudere una banale triangolazione non certo di Messi, ogni volta che tocca palla sulla trequarti crea una potenziale occasione pericolosa che i citrulli compagni di reparto sistematicamente vanificano. La prestazione per me stanotte c'è stata, avrà saltato l'uomo una quindicina di volte, caricato di falli e cartellini gialli mezza Colombia (che doveva finire la partita in 9...), Di Maria l'ha messo due volte solo davanti al portiere, è nella finalizzazione semmai che sta un pò peccando di lucidità, certi gol che sbaglia con l'Argentina nel Barca li segna bendato.


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2015)

a me ha deluso, un giocatore con quelle qualità oggi doveva fare sfracelli. Anche se poi pensandoci bene nessuno ha fatto granché in questa copa america, forse per continuità il migliore è stato Sanchez..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> per me non è sempre lo stesso, su Di Maria concordo e a quanto-pare non sono l'unico ad essersene accorto.
> Per me non è lo stesso, non riesce a ripetere le sue performance quando non ha qualche centrocampista di livello che lo supporta.
> Quando Martino toglie Pastore, fa sempre molta fatica.
> Io sto cominciando a pensare che Messi sia un giocatore da collettivo, abituato agli schemi e al modo di giocare del barca che non riesce più a scrollarsi di dosso. Ieri Messi se giocava con la colombia andava a casa.



Perfetto..più che da collettivo che deve essere supportato dal collettivo, deve essere sfruttato bene, non riesce mai a fare tutto da solo...nel barca quando alza il braccio il pallone pure che si trovi dalla altra parte del campo gli arriva in due secondi, nell argentina è completamente diverso. .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Come la Roma campione d'italia 2014-2015 e ricordo dicevi, prima che iniziava la stagione, un anno sottotono per Messi e Ronaldo (per l'infortunio prima del Mondiale)!


O come la Germania campione del mondo 

Ps: l'anno sottotono di quei due non l'ho mai detto, è un'invenzione bella e buona, posa il grappino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> certo che fa fatica, se per toccare un pallone deve arretrare di 40 metri, cosa ti aspetti che salti ogni volta 5-6 giocatori e vada in porta? contro squadre che lo marcano in 3 ogni volta che riceve palla? non è mica playstation. Il fatto che sia un giocatore da collettivo lo vedo come un pregio non come un difetto, il problema è degli altri se non sanno chiudere una banale triangolazione non certo di Messi, ogni volta che tocca palla sulla trequarti crea una potenziale occasione pericolosa che i citrulli compagni di reparto sistematicamente vanificano. La prestazione per me stanotte c'è stata, avrà saltato l'uomo una quindicina di volte, caricato di falli e cartellini gialli mezza Colombia (che doveva finire la partita in 9...), Di Maria l'ha messo due volte solo davanti al portiere, è nella finalizzazione semmai che sta un pò peccando di lucidità, certi gol che sbaglia con l'Argentina nel Barca li segna bendato.


Io fossi in Martino proverei a replicare il tridente del Barcellona con Aguero a fare il Neymar, Higuaìn a fare il Suarez e Messi a fare se stesso. Di Maria lo arretrerei a centrocampo con Mascherano e Pastore.


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Perfetto..più che da collettivo che deve essere supportato dal collettivo, deve essere sfruttato bene, non riesce mai a fare tutto da solo...nel barca quando alza il braccio il pallone pure che si trovi dalla altra parte del campo gli arriva in due secondi, nell argentina è completamente diverso. .



il punto è che per le sue caratteristiche potrebbe pure essere un solista devastante, perché ha tutto..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Perfetto..più che da collettivo che deve essere supportato dal collettivo, deve essere sfruttato bene, non riesce mai a fare tutto da solo...nel barca quando alza il braccio il pallone pure che si trovi dalla altra parte del campo gli arriva in due secondi, nell argentina è completamente diverso. .


Certo, perché gli unici che parlino la sua lingua sono Pastore ed Aguero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> O come la Germania campione del mondo
> 
> Ps: l'anno sottotono di quei due non l'ho mai detto, è un'invenzione bella e buona, posa il grappino.



Non so perché ti ho appoggiato in quel topic...non lo pensavo.
http://www.milanworld.net/cristiano-ronaldo-rischia-2-mesi-di-stop-vt19221.html


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non so perché ti ho appoggiato in quel topic...non lo pensavo.
> http://www.milanworld.net/cristiano-ronaldo-rischia-2-mesi-di-stop-vt19221.html


E beh, con una prospettiva simile era ovvio pensare a qualche difficoltà. Non è che mi sono svegliato la mattina e ho pronosticato un calo improvviso di Ronaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2015)

Va bene, ora torniamo in topic.

Per l'Argentina la solita fortuna ai rigori e passeggerà con il Brasile più scarso della storia. Però l'Attacco Argentino non mi sta facendo divertire...delusione per adesso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo, perché gli unici che parlino la sua lingua sono Pastore ed Aguero.



Ma nemmeno Aguero, Aguero e uno che scarica palla e si butta in profondità per essere innescato, sarebbe più adatto anche lo stesso higuain per il dialogo, con pastore si trovano bene anche se a me il flaco non piace tantissimo, troppo compassato..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> il punto è che per le sue caratteristiche potrebbe pure essere un solista devastante, perché ha tutto..



Concordo ma da giovane lo era anche se non si sapeva gestire benissimo come capita a tutti anche allo stesso neymar..dopo guardiola che lo ha impiegato da falso nueve con risultati strepitosi ha avuto una leggera involuzione perché è diventato forse un po più pigro, meno disposto alla corsa, al sacrificio, è diventato ossessionato dalla finalizzazione, dal gol, mi è quasi sembrato che abbia perso il gusto per il numero, per la bella giocata a saltare l'uomo che invece aveva da ragazzino..quest'anno per la verità devo dire che mi è piaciuto molto, l ho visto cresciuto da quel punto di vista e si è messo molto più a disposizione della squadra e dei compagni al barca, in nazionale non riesce, sembra un giocatore fortissimo, strepitoso ma adatto solo a un determinato sistema di gioco, mi sembra troppo molle, dovrebbe essere più aggressivo in campo, più feroce, non può adagiarsi solo sulla sua classe..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2015)

Hai visto quel cagasotto di Messi non tira mai il quinto rigore ahah


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Hai visto quel cagasotto di Messi non tira mai il quinto rigore ahah



esatto, doveva fare come Ronaldo con la Spagna


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ma nemmeno Aguero, Aguero e uno che scarica palla e si butta in profondità per essere innescato, sarebbe più adatto anche lo stesso higuain per il dialogo, con pastore si trovano bene anche se a me il flaco non piace tantissimo, troppo compassato..



a me invece Pastore piace tanto, più di un Isco per dire. Poi adesso ha raggiunto una maturità di rendimento e una continuità, che può giocare anche da mezzala stile Xavi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> esatto, doveva fare come Ronaldo con la Spagna



Già. ..comunque era segno del destino che doveva deciderla un rigore di tevez, sembrava che sbagliassero apposta per far tirare lui..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> a me invece Pastore piace tanto, più di un Isco per dire. Poi adesso ha raggiunto una maturità di rendimento e un continuità, che può giocare anche da mezzala stile Xavi.



Questione di gusti, è sicuramente un giocatore molto elegante ma ha qualcosa che non mi convince, dovrebbe essere molto più incisivo..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> esatto, doveva fare come Ronaldo con la Spagna



Doveva tirare il quinto CR7 nel 2012, ma sono finiti prima che calciasse.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Doveva tirare il quinto CR7 nel 2012, ma sono finiti prima che calciasse.



Infatti lui sostiene che ha fatto bene a tirare prima perché così ha evitato il rischio di non calciare..


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Doveva tirare il quinto CR7 nel 2012, ma sono finiti prima che calciasse.



e giustamente secondo te ha fatto bene vero? mica è stato un pirla no, l'hanno massacrato tutti per quella sciocchezza, i migliori tiratori devono battere subito non è che puoi stare aggrappato ai compagni che se sbagliano poi t'attacchi a sto gran sai tu cosa...


----------



## Dany20 (27 Giugno 2015)

È tornato Robinho.


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> È tornato Robinho.


l'avete visto nella precedente ?
da paura quel pazzo , se avesse fatto l'atleta.....

firmio pippone


----------



## Dany20 (27 Giugno 2015)

Robinhooooooo. Contentissimo per lui!


----------



## Black (27 Giugno 2015)

e intanto ha segnato Robinho...


----------



## davoreb (27 Giugno 2015)

Robinho.... Solo a me fa male vederlo giocare cosi??? Avesse avuto un po' di voglia al Milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> e giustamente secondo te ha fatto bene vero? mica è stato un pirla no, l'hanno massacrato tutti per quella sciocchezza, i migliori tiratori devono battere subito non è che puoi stare aggrappato ai compagni che se sbagliano poi t'attacchi a sto gran sai tu cosa...



Che l'hanno massacrato tutti non significa niente. Io sono del parere che l'ultimo rigore deve tirarlo il capitano o cmq il più importante, forte, tecnico ecc.ecc.

Messi non è un rigorista infallibile, ma essendo il capitano ed essendo Messi non può lasciare la responsabilità ad altri ragazzi per tirare il rigore decisivo.


----------



## Snake (28 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che l'hanno massacrato tutti non significa niente. Io sono del parere che l'ultimo rigore deve tirarlo il capitano o cmq il più importante, forte, tecnico ecc.ecc.
> 
> Messi non è un rigorista infallibile, ma essendo il capitano ed essendo Messi non può lasciare la responsabilità ad altri ragazzi per tirare il rigore decisivo.



e lo decidi te qual è il rigore decisivo? semmai è l'esatto contrario, lasciare la responsabilità ad altri giocatori sperando che non sbaglino, ma se sbagliano il rigore tu stella non lo batti nemmeno ed è quello che è successo al pirla 3 anni fa, è un concetto così difficile da capire? non mi pare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> e lo decidi te qual è il rigore decisivo? semmai è l'esatto contrario, lasciare la responsabilità ad altri giocatori sperando che non sbaglino, ma se sbagliano il rigore tu stella non lo batti nemmeno ed è quello che è successo al pirla 3 anni fa, è un concetto così difficile da capire? non mi pare.



Il pirla (che poi lo tiri sempre fuori mah) secondo te doveva lasciare la responsabilità a uno sconosciuto portoghese? È l'unico con grande esperienza in quella nazionale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2015)

nell'Argentina ci sono Tevez, Higuain, Aguero, Di Maria (alcuni di questi sono rigoristi), se lo tira uno di loro o Messi è la stessa cosa (visto che leo non è infallibile sui rigori), quindi, Messi, capitano e stella della squadra, deve prendersi la responsabilità e calciare l'ultimo rigore dando fiducia ai propri compagni.
Non ci sono discussioni. Punto.


----------



## Snake (28 Giugno 2015)

posa il fiasco


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Giugno 2015)

Grave errore di Thiago per il pareggio paraguaiano

Brasile eliminato per seconda volta contro la albirroja!

Paraguai - Argentina martedi


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2015)

non ho visto la partita, mi dispiace per robi


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Robinho.... Solo a me fa male vederlo giocare cosi??? Avesse avuto un po' di voglia al Milan.



è un ragazzo fragile caratterialmente secondo me, gli hanno fatto pagare gli errori sottoporta, gli hanno messo addosso l'etichetta e a lui questa cosa gli è pesata, io l'ho sempre difeso proprio per questo motivo..


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che l'hanno massacrato tutti non significa niente. Io sono del parere che l'ultimo rigore deve tirarlo il capitano o cmq il più importante, forte, tecnico ecc.ecc.
> 
> Messi non è un rigorista infallibile, ma essendo il capitano ed essendo Messi non può lasciare la responsabilità ad altri ragazzi per tirare il rigore decisivo.



senza offesa, ma stai dicendo un'eresia. A parte che il rigore decisivo non si può mai sapere qual è. Può essere paradossalmente anche il terzo. Detto questo, si è soliti fare che i giocatori più bravi lo battano per primi il rigore, mentre quelli meno bravi alla fine, lasciando però per ultimo uno bravo o cmq discreto. Ti sei mai chiesto perché come ultima possibilità ci sono i portieri?  
In genere il migliore lo batte come terzo massimo quarto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> senza offesa, ma stai dicendo un'eresia. A parte che il rigore decisivo non si può mai sapere qual è. Può essere paradossalmente anche il terzo. Detto questo, si è soliti fare che i giocatori più bravi lo battano per primi il rigore, mentre quelli meno bravi alla fine, lasciando però per ultimo uno bravo o cmq discreto. Ti sei mai chiesto perché come ultima possibilità ci sono i portieri?
> In genere il migliore lo batte come terzo massimo quarto.



i migliori di solito sono il primo e l'ultimo, da noi batteva come primo pirlo e come ultimo sheva, adesso va di moda sostituire il quinto con il quarto proprio per il rischio di non arrivare fino alla fine..


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2015)

Contenta che sia uscito il Brasile


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> senza offesa, ma stai dicendo un'eresia. A parte che il rigore decisivo non si può mai sapere qual è. Può essere paradossalmente anche il terzo. Detto questo, si è soliti fare che i giocatori più bravi lo battano per primi il rigore, mentre quelli meno bravi alla fine, lasciando però per ultimo uno bravo o cmq discreto. Ti sei mai chiesto perché come ultima possibilità ci sono i portieri?
> In genere il migliore lo batte come terzo massimo quarto.



Quinto rigore della semifinale 2012 Real Bayern l'ha tirato Schweinsteiger.
Manchester Chelsea finale 2008 l'ha tirato il capitano Terry
Mondiali 2014 per il Brasile l'ha tirato Neymar
Milan Juve 2003 l'ha tirato Sheva
Italia Argentina 90 l'ha tirato Maradona

Nel 2006 mi ricordo che tanti dicevano che doveva tirarlo Del Piero non Grosso.

Fine OT.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2015)

Brasile fuori. Che pena questa nazionale.


----------



## Marchisio89 (28 Giugno 2015)

Il Brasile sta messo peggio di noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2015)

Fallimento Brasile, dopo la batosta leggendaria contro la Germania ai mondiali, fuori ai quarti di Copa America.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Giugno 2015)

Thiago


----------



## Doctore (28 Giugno 2015)

ma thiago che mazzetta ha preso per fare una roba del genere?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Giugno 2015)

Il rigore più importante è spesso il primo perché da una piega importante fin da subito alla sequenza. Infatti per la Colombia ha calciato James


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il rigore più importante è spesso il primo perché da una piega importante fin da subito alla sequenza. Infatti per la Colombia ha calciato James



Infatti i migliori di solito si mettono al primo e all'ultimo.


----------



## Aron (29 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma thiago che mazzetta ha preso per fare una roba del genere?



Non sopporterà Dunga.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Giugno 2015)

Stanno facendo di tutto per portare Cile in finale.. Vidal fa qualcosa di peggio che Cavani in quarti e nessuno dice niente, poi Zambrano di Peru fa altra ingeniuta e va inmediatamente espulso, adesso piu di 70 minuti in 10 per i peruviani..

una vera e propria vergogna, finora scandaloso arbitraggio


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Giugno 2015)

Gol in off-side cileno, non so piu cosa dire.. di fatto questa partita la hanno definito già prima di giocarla.. meglio non vederla


----------



## Snake (30 Giugno 2015)

ve lo dicevo io.... nota a margine stanotte arbitra un tizio che in due partite finora ha fischiato 69 falli con 10 ammonizioni e 2 espulsioni, sarebbe il pirla della partita tra Chile e Uruguay, Messi, Mascherano, Otamendi e Aguero sono tutti diffidati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2015)

Capirai. L'Argentina con quei mostri in attacco dovrebbe farcela lo stesso a vincere la coppa.
Tipo noi contro la Corea. Gattuso disse che si potevano battere anche con 3 arbitri contro (e per poco non abbiamo vinto).


----------



## Aragorn (30 Giugno 2015)

Sto Cile mi sta veramente sulle palle, a questo punto spero fortemente nell'Argentina.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ve lo dicevo io.... nota a margine stanotte arbitra un tizio che in due partite finora ha fischiato 69 falli con 10 ammonizioni e 2 espulsioni, sarebbe il pirla della partita tra Chile e Uruguay, Messi, Mascherano, Otamendi e Aguero sono tutti diffidati



io speravo nel perù, è stata una partita completamente falsata, non c'era tutta questa differenza..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ve lo dicevo io.... nota a margine stanotte arbitra un tizio che in due partite finora ha fischiato 69 falli con 10 ammonizioni e 2 espulsioni, sarebbe il pirla della partita tra Chile e Uruguay, Messi, Mascherano, Otamendi e Aguero sono tutti diffidati


La finale per il Cile era scontata, adesso ci penserà la Pulce


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2015)

sarebbe stato bello vedere brasile argentina stasera, peccato


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La finale per il Cile era scontata, adesso ci penserà la Pulce



il paraguay è rognoso, occhio


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Capirai. L'Argentina con quei mostri in attacco dovrebbe farcela lo stesso a vincere la coppa.
> Tipo noi contro la Corea. Gattuso disse che si potevano battere anche con 3 arbitri contro (e per poco non abbiamo vinto).



ed era vero, ma quando le cose devono andare per forza in un modo non si può fare nulla, oltre all'arbitro si ci mette pure sempre la sorte..


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ve lo dicevo io.... nota a margine stanotte arbitra un tizio che in due partite finora ha fischiato 69 falli con 10 ammonizioni e 2 espulsioni, sarebbe il pirla della partita tra Chile e Uruguay, Messi, Mascherano, Otamendi e Aguero sono tutti diffidati



Detto e fatto; 15 minuti e sono gia amoniti Biglia, Rojo e Mascheranno che vincono cmq con gol di Rojo


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Luglio 2015)

gia finita..2-0 pastore


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Luglio 2015)

2 a 1 Barrios 

Argentina troppo superiore ma anche rilassata


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Luglio 2015)

pastore nettamente il migliore , è il giocatore con più classe in campo..


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Luglio 2015)

Di Maria X 2 Paraguai 1 Argentina 4

Non vedo come i cileni e gli arbitri possano vincere a questa argentina, credo neppure con 1 giocatore in piu


----------



## Sanchez (1 Luglio 2015)

Di Maria Pastore Aguero Higuain Tevez Messi Lavezzi Vietto Dybala Icardi Iturbe


Ne dimentico sicuramente 4-5, il più cesso di questi fosse italiano sarebbe osannato dal Trentino alla Sicilia


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Luglio 2015)

Argentina-Cile 3-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il paraguay è rognoso, occhio


----------



## Snake (1 Luglio 2015)

Se Messi si convertisse stabilmente da centrocampista (e un giorno non molto lontano probabilmente accadrà) piscerebbe in faccia a Verratti, Modric, Gundogun, Kroos, Pogba e qualsiasi altro centrocampista esistente attualmente, sto ragazzo ha una classe immensa. Stanotte ha giocato una partita di una totalità sconcertante. Molto bene anche Pastore, insieme a Leo è l'unico che accende la luce in questa squadra. Chi sta facendo schifo al quadrato è Aguero che non tiene un pallone davanti nemmeno a pagarlo, non ingannino i gol perchè sostanzialmente s'è distinto solo per quelli finora.


----------



## Tobi (1 Luglio 2015)

Messi quando non segna fa 3 assist. Assurdo


----------



## davoreb (1 Luglio 2015)

Messi gioca da trequartista.... Giusto cosi.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Luglio 2015)

Ho visto campioni come Maradona, Van Basten, Gullit, Baggio, Zidane, Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Shevchenko, Zlatan o lo stesso Cristiano... nulla da fare, dico che Messi è il migliore di tutti, quindi migliore della storia per me, semplicemente straordinario, sembra una macchina, in un anno finale mondiale, finale champions, finale copa del rei, campione di liga e adesso finale copa america, tutto meritatissimo.. come dici prima credo e giunto il momento di vederlo vincere anche con la sua nazionale


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2015)

Per il centrocampista di qualità/trequartista mi butterei su Pastore tutta la vita, ma mi sa che a Parigi han iniziato a capire quanto sia forte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Se Messi si convertisse stabilmente da centrocampista (e un giorno non molto lontano probabilmente accadrà) piscerebbe in faccia a Verratti, Modric, Gundogun, Kroos, Pogba e qualsiasi altro centrocampista esistente attualmente, sto ragazzo ha una classe immensa. Stanotte ha giocato una partita di una totalità sconcertante. Molto bene anche Pastore, insieme a Leo è l'unico che accende la luce in questa squadra. Chi sta facendo schifo al quadrato è Aguero che non tiene un pallone davanti nemmeno a pagarlo, non ingannino i gol perchè sostanzialmente s'è distinto solo per quelli finora.


Messi con la classe che ha può giocare fino ai 40 e magari trasformarsi proprio in centrocampista verso i 33/34 .


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



vabbè


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Luglio 2015)

comunque per me messi non potrà mai fare il centrocampista, o il regista davanti la difesa, non ha quel tipo di calcio li, al massimo potrà diventare un trequartista, per giocare davanti la difesa devi dare ordine al gioco, devi avere il lancio lungo, messi è bravo a saltare l'uomo e nello stretto sa anche offrire assist ai compagni, per me non c'entra nulla li, magari mi sbaglio io però..


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2015)

Arrivano in finale le due squadre più forti. Se Messi vince la coppa ha il pallone d'oro già in casa (sarebbe a mio avviso il più meritato di tutti).


----------

